# Tell us a truth about yourself



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

I will start
I have a dog


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

I wear glasses.


----------



## Dimples08 (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a brother.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frnky (Dec 17, 2013)

I want to get squirrels.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't really like ice cream.


----------



## Shadaw (May 14, 2017)

I hate cheese


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't really like Guns N' Roses.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Another Replicant said:


> I don't really like Guns N' Roses.


Not even *Sweet child o' mine* and *You could be mine*? It's the two songs that I like from GnR. ;p

I've hurt someone recently. I was hurt too. Trying to fix it. .___.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Skygrinder said:


> Not even *Sweet child o' mine* and *You could be mine*? It's the two songs that I like from GnR. ;p
> 
> I've hurt someone recently. I was hurt too. Trying to fix it. .___.


I think GNR's best song is Welcome to the Jungle. I don't hate GNR, I just don't like it.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Another Replicant said:


> I think GNR's best song is Welcome to the Jungle. I don't hate GNR, I just don't like it.


Oh, I like that one too actually. I think there's another one that I like, but I can't remember the name. Something about crying. (I think?)

I have cats.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm an only child


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't speak Senegalese


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have no idea who I am.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

farfegnugen said:


> I don't really like ice cream.


That's scary! :tiptoe


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I like cherry cheese cake


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hate pickles


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm not a dedicated follower of fashion.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

A woman's _____ is about as foreign to me as rocks on Mars


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a slight hummus addiction...


Kevin001 said:


> I hate pickles


I don't even know who you are anymore.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm freckled.



Kevin001 said:


> I hate pickles


Me too, it's the vinegar, I normally clean them with water to take of the excess of vinegar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

riverbird said:


> I don't even know who you are anymore.


Pickles suck


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

I like pickles


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm very allergic to cats (even though they're super cute)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm wearing lined jeenz(cause my bells would be jingling without them)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Pickles suck


I'm with you Kevin. They ruin the taste of everything they touch or are near!!! I can't stomach 'em. :frown2:


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

I've never had PB&J.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm with you Kevin. They ruin the taste of everything they touch or are near!!! I can't stomach 'em. :frown2:


I knew I liked you for a reason. :laugh:


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

I look 60 years old women although i am just 28


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I like to be funny and make people laugh


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Karsten said:


> I have no idea who I am.


Right as I was reading this sentence on my phone last night the Goo Goo Dolls' _Iris _"I just want you to know who I am" part played at the exact same time. :smile2:


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I hate pickles





riverbird said:


> I have a slight hummus addiction...
> I don't even know who you are anymore.


Damn .. Kevin, now you are in a pickle.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Damn .. Kevin, now you are in a pickle.


Not at all lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I like cakes


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Despite being 25 I still get asked for proof that I am over 18. Usually with a slightly raised eyebrow.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I prefer reading kids and young adult books to intellectual "grown up" books that people my age and older read at coffee shops.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I have cellulite in my legs. I was talking about it with a girl and she said it not to worry as it wasn't notice while I was in the bed :stu. You think so wrong! :O, I was in a spa! lol.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I was born in 1996 but I started school with kids mostly born in 1997 (for my parents it's because my birth month is close to the year end).


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sometimes I get mad at objects and have to hit them to feel better.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I hate award shows. Seeing celebrities pat each other on the back makes me physically ill.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> I hate award shows. Seeing celebrities pat each other on the back makes me physically ill.


I'm with you, bro.

Lately, they've been criticizing society for treating women like sex objects. Then they meet to celebrate movies and TV shows that treat women like sex objects.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have no life.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> I hate award shows. Seeing celebrities pat each other on the back makes me physically ill.





Cletis said:


> I'm with you, bro.
> 
> Lately, they've been criticizing society for treating women like sex objects. Then they meet to celebrate movies and TV shows that treat women like sex objects.


Yes, and yes.

They live in their own bubble of existence. I can't watch most award shows, music ones included. "We are the best, aren't we guys? We speak for everyone, and we are the morality police. Stand up and donate your wages, I would donate but I just need to show up and show my pretty face to get commoners to follow."

Yes I am bitter lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I sometimes wonder if I disappeared tomorrow, how long would it take for somebody to notice. I imagine I could go for a week before anybody from work would get concerned and probably the same for family. Most other people are used to my quirkiness or just don't really care. I could probably do a lot of things in a week and get back and see who even realized it.


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

i have an intimidating stare and i'm proud of it


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> I sometimes wonder if I disappeared tomorrow, how long would it take for somebody to notice. I imagine I could go for a week before anybody from work would get concerned and probably the same for family. Most other people are used to my quirkiness or just don't really care. I could probably do a lot of things in a week and get back and see who even realized it.


i'd notice farffles ): but really I'm sorry, it feels like that for me sometimes too. :squeeze


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I was afraid to go poo in the bathroom as a child after seeing this vhs cover in a local movie rental store as a child...


----------



## Montee (Aug 8, 2015)

Death is one of the most interesting things to me


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Whenever I am in the grocery store, I always have to go to the cleaning isle and look at the mops for no damn reason whatsoever.

Edit - I also have some kind of an anxiety issue about running out of straws so I always buy a pack of straws when I'm there even though I have thousands of straws.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Whenever I am in the grocery store, I always have to go to the cleaning isle and look at the mops for no damn reason whatsoever.


 at the store currently and this cracked me up. I always find myself down there too and I don't really need anything usually.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

greentea33 said:


> I have no life.


lol. i want this to be my answer, too.


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

I want to learn how to animate cartoons


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> i'd notice farffles ): but really I'm sorry, it feels like that for me sometimes too. :squeeze


You're sweet. I sometimes like to feel sorry for myself.

I sort of resist seeing, reading, and doing stuff that is really popular. And I'm not sure why.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I have testicles.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

I can carry things with my feet.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have green eyes.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Whenever I am in the grocery store, I always have to go to the cleaning isle and look at the mops for no damn reason whatsoever.


WTF I do this too :lol


----------



## Dili (Jan 20, 2018)

Skygrinder said:


> Oh, I like that one too actually. I think there's another one that I like, but I can't remember the name. Something about crying. (I think?)
> 
> I have cats.


Don't cry :smile2: I also have cats and a dog


----------



## namaste34 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm the socially anxious nurse who somehow survives the field. And I love my patients lol


----------



## namaste34 (Jul 30, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> You're sweet. I sometimes like to feel sorry for myself.
> 
> I sort of resist seeing, reading, and doing stuff that is really popular. And I'm not sure why.


Yay! Similar here. I like the old classic goodies :3


----------



## Bitzzy93 (Jan 21, 2018)

I draw a lot of lewd images


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I pretty much take my dog everywhere. I even sneak him into the office when I work weekends and the bosses aren't there. He's too big to hide otherwise I'd try it during the week too


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> I hate award shows. Seeing celebrities pat each other on the back makes me physically ill.


1000% Agree with this. I haven't been to the movies in years and I don't watch any of the current tv shows. I cannot stand Hollywood and the filth they produce.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Citrine79 said:


> 1000% Agree with this. I haven't been to the movies in years and I don't watch any of the current tv shows. I cannot stand Hollywood and the filth they produce.


It is filth, and it's psychological programming.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I hate denim. Especially if it's ripped.


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

I like mannequins, I find them beautiful as a sculpture. And I like when they scare the heck out of people.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like blondes...and brunettes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am watching an old movie but really need to get some sleep


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I stay up late


----------



## wyatt26x (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm suffering with an eating disorder.


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

I might kill myself after graduation. PP


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

wyatt26x said:


> I'm suffering with an eating disorder.


The guy in your profile pic, is that the pedophile in Black Mirror?


----------



## wyatt26x (Jan 31, 2018)

Gamgee said:


> The guy in your profile pic, is that the pedophile in Black Mirror?


Yeah, I think. I'm not sure. The character in my profile pic is James off a different show. The show is called "the end of the ****ing world" it's on Netflix.


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

wyatt26x said:


> Yeah, I think. I'm not sure. The character in my profile pic is James off a different show. The show is called "the end of the ****ing world" it's on Netflix.


Ah, yeah, that's him.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I like grapefruit.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had severe anxiety my whole life.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm in love with Owl City's Lucid Dream.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Once ate a large pizza myself.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

Recently started smoking pot in part to cope.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I like to use cartooning or painting apps/editors to turn photos into digital art



doe deer said:


> i shower in the dark


Me too. I love it and actually only heard of it on here around & when I first signed up


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

I sleep clothed


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie said:


> Recently started smoking pot in part to cope.


How do you like it? Do you use Valium or something similar with it?

I only realized this morning how cute the girl is who works at the local gas station.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm constipated.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

SolutionX said:


> How do you like it? Do you use Valium or something similar with it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I love it, I think it's helped me a lot, plus being high is fun, if you don't get too stoned, which I have been a couple of times. I take Sertraline (Zoloft), and the combination so far has been fine for me. I really don't know about Valium, I think the two together would be fine, but really don't take my word for it.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm drowning in student and credit debt.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie said:


> I love it, I think it's helped me a lot, plus being high is fun, if you don't get too stoned, which I have been a couple of times. I take Sertraline (Zoloft), and the combination so far has been fine for me. I really don't know about Valium, I think the two together would be fine, but really don't take my word for it.


Well, if you ever take too much again you can use Valium to bring you down fairly quickly. That or whiskey.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

I can be extremely intimidating but I'm really just a giant, sensitive teddy bear.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Used to love playing videogames from age 6-9, but now I don't know If I'll ever view them the same anymore


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm claustrophobic


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Haven't played video games in nearly 6-7 months, and don't plan to in the future due to lose of general interest in that arena.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I haven't driven on the freeway for about 6 years. I just didn't have a reason to but now that the thought of it is making me anxious again, I want to get back on the freeway...after I have the money to get some car repairs done.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm starting to wish it were illegal to be incredibly Stupid. At least you shouldn't be allowed to raise children unless you can figure out how to solve a similar size model problem.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm actually a parrot typing with my beak.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a Russian Bot.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cletis said:


> I'm a Russian Bot.


I'm a Russian spy, I thought I knew you from somewhere  lol


----------

